# Diffuser de la musique en direct sans PC



## FLA69LP (14 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai un iphone et un ipad et je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de diffuser de la musique n'importe où dans la maison via iphone et ipad en direct et en wifi sur des bornes Airport Express ou Airplay (ou via des éléments hifi comme Denon, Marantz ...) sans passer par un PC.
Merci


----------



## Jingle (14 Février 2011)

Oui, il est possible de faire cela, il te faut juste l'OS4.2 sur ton ibidule.


----------



## FLA69LP (14 Février 2011)

Jingle a dit:


> Oui, il est possible de faire cela, il te faut juste l'OS4.2 sur ton ibidule.


 
Merci 
Mais peux-tu m'en dire plus ?
Il y a-t-il une application à charger ?
Pour info, l'iphone est un 3G et l'ipad est de dernière génération


----------



## Jingle (14 Février 2011)

Re,

Alors avec ton iphone, tu peux passer en 4.2 mais airplay n'est pas supporter. (après en passant du coté obscur de la force, tu dois pouvoir le réactiver, google est ton ami).

Ton airport doit être à jour avec des HP sur la sortie audio

Pour ton Ipad, pas de problème si celui-ci est en 4.2 

Quand tu es en mode lecture tu as un petit carré avec un triangle vers le haut. Appuies dessus et tu devrais pouvoir sélectionner ton réseau airport.
Et c'est tout.

PS: Cela marche chez moi avec mon iphone.


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Février 2011)

Je pense que ça marche aussi entre iPad et ATV2 non ?
Merci


----------



## Jingle (14 Février 2011)

Oui aussi ;-)


----------



## FLA69LP (14 Février 2011)

Jingle a dit:


> Re,
> 
> Alors avec ton iphone, tu peux passer en 4.2 mais airplay n'est pas supporter. (après en passant du coté obscur de la force, tu dois pouvoir le réactiver, google est ton ami).
> 
> ...


 

Pour mon Iphone, il est en version 4.2.1 donc ça devrait peut-être marcher ¨
Pour l'ipad, il a 10 jours donc à la bonne version 
Puisque tu as ce système également, comment faire diffuser la radio ?
Peut-on diffuser sur plusieurs airport en même temps ?
Peut-on diffuser une musique sur un airport et une autre sur un autre airport, avec des réglages de volumes différents ?
Merci


----------



## Jingle (14 Février 2011)

Re,

Comme dit plus haut, apple a désactivé airplay sur les 3G, il faut au mini un 3GS ou 4.

Pour diffuser la radio, il te faut juste un prog qui le supporte. Liveradio, gratuit, le supporte. Il est fourni par orange, mais accessible a tous, tu n'as pas besoin d'être chez orange.

J'ai qu'une airport, si tu en a plusieurs, tu n'as qu'a testé, je serai ravis de ton retour 

Tu pourras diffuser sur plusieurs airport si tu as plusieurs ibidule et qu'elle ne sont pas sur le même réseau.


----------



## FLA69LP (15 Février 2011)

Jingle a dit:


> Re,
> 
> Comme dit plus haut, apple a désactivé airplay sur les 3G, il faut au mini un 3GS ou 4.
> 
> ...


 
Merci pour tes réponses 
Par contre, je suis agacé :hein: car hier soir j'ai vu plusieurs "commerciaux" qui ont des versions différentes de l'utilisation de l'ensemble ipad/iphone/airport/appleTV 
J'ai même eu l'occasion de voir un représentant apple dans un magasin qui m'a affirmé qu'avec mon iphone 3G (4.2.1) il n'y avait pas de problème et qu'il était possible d'utiliser plusieurs airport/appleTV piloté par le même appareil (iphone ou ipad) pour ainsi diffuser de la musique (airport) et/ou regarder de la vidéo (appleTV) n'importe où !!!
Je pense que je vais acheter ce qu'il faut et faire les essais moi-même  

Je te tiens au courant


----------



## FLA69LP (15 Février 2011)

Tous des "blaireaux" ces commerciaux 
Je viens de récupérer la notice technique et d'installation d'airport express et il est noté clairement que :
- Une seule source par airport
- Impossible de diffuser sur plusieurs airports en même temps !!!

Du coup, dans un budget différent, je vais peut-être m'orienter vers SONOS


----------



## yvos (15 Février 2011)

FLA69LP a dit:


> Tous des "blaireaux" ces commerciaux
> Je viens de récupérer la notice technique et d'installation d'airport express et il est noté clairement que :
> - Une seule source par airport
> - Impossible de diffuser sur plusieurs airports en même temps !!!
> ...




Sonos, c'est cher mais top et ne correspond pas à ton besoin : les ipad et iphone ne sont que des télécommandes pour piloter la diffusion de musique stockées sur ton ordinateur, sur un NAS (sur lequel tu peux stocker ta biblio musicale ce qui te permet d'éteindre ton ordinateur) ou directement sur internet (deezer, spotify, web radio).


----------



## FLA69LP (15 Février 2011)

yvos a dit:


> Sonos, c'est cher mais top et ne correspond pas à ton besoin : les ipad et iphone ne sont que des télécommandes pour piloter la diffusion de musique stockées sur ton ordinateur, sur un NAS (sur lequel tu peux stocker ta biblio musicale ce qui te permet d'éteindre ton ordinateur) ou directement sur internet (deezer, spotify, web radio).


 
 exact pour SONOS, je me suis emballé un peu vite 
Ma demande est simple mais j'ai l'impression que la mise en oeuvre est très compliqué !!
Je pense que beaucoup de gens serait intéressé par un système simple de diffusion via iphone ou ipad


----------



## FLA69LP (17 Février 2011)

Bon, j'ai essayer la borne Airport express et c'est génial 
Et petit rectificatif, sur la notice de celle que j'ai acheté, il est bien noté qu'il est possible de diffuser de la musique sur PLUSIEURS bornes airport express en MEME TEMPS 
Par contre ça ne fonctionne effectivement pas en direct avec un iphone 3G (mais peut-être utilisé en télécommande PC via itunes avec Remote)  mais ultra simple avec un ipad 

Il me reste néanmoins à voir comment faire pour diffuser la radio à partir de l'ipad (Liveradio ...) sur la borne sachant qu'il faut choisir un réseau wifi (internet ou Airport) et qu'apparemment, on ne peut pas réceptionner la radio via internet sur l'ipad wifi et émettre en même temps en wifi sur la borne !! donc si quelqu'un sait comment faire, je suis preneur


----------



## Jingle (17 Février 2011)

Re,


Cela marche chez moi. Je peux écouter liveradio et le rebalancer sur l'airport.


----------



## FLA69LP (17 Février 2011)

Jingle a dit:


> Re,
> 
> 
> Cela marche chez moi. Je peux écouter liveradio et le rebalancer sur l'airport.


 
N'aurais-tu pas un ipad wifi + 3G ??
Réception radio en 3G et diffusion sur Airport en Wifi ??


----------



## Jingle (17 Février 2011)

Non, j'ai un iphone, je viens de refaire le test en désactivant 3g et edge et cela marche toujours.


----------



## FLA69LP (17 Février 2011)

Jingle a dit:


> Non, j'ai un iphone, je viens de refaire le test en désactivant 3g et edge et cela marche toujours.


 
Alors je ne comprend pas 
Comment recevoir la radio via liveradio sur ton iphone si tu as désactivé 3G et edge ??
A moins que tu la reçoives en wifi de ta box, mais comment tu diffuses sur Airport par le même réseau wifi ??
As-tu connecté ta borne Airport sur ta box via cordon ethernet? (La mienne non )


----------



## Jingle (17 Février 2011)

Tout passe par le Wifi.
Mon iphone est connecté en wifi à ma box. Ma borne airport est connectée en ethernet à ma box. Voila mon installation.


----------



## FLA69LP (17 Février 2011)

Jingle a dit:


> Ma borne airport est connectée en ethernet à ma box. Voila mon installation.


 
Voilà la diff avec moi 
Je vais donc connecter ma borne à ma box et je ferai l'essai avec l'ipad 
Le paramétrage Airport/box en éthernet est-il compliqué ??


----------



## Jingle (17 Février 2011)

Pas plus que cela


----------

